# check out my monark super cruiser



## militarymonark (May 20, 2010)




----------



## militarymonark (May 20, 2010)

i have another one with the tank that has the rails on the side and not the deep fenders, I missing a few small details on that one but I think im going to do a full resto this summer, but this one will be my rider


----------



## militarymonark (May 20, 2010)

my other one


----------



## IJamEcono (May 20, 2010)

Those are great! Looking forward to seeing some restoration pics at the end of summer...if your restoration goes according to plan. Most things I work on don't go smoothly! I'd love to add a Monark Super Cruiser to go with my Monark Rocket.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 21, 2010)

I want the blue one,you really don't need it.

Pat


----------



## OldRider (May 21, 2010)

Beautiful bikes............love those deep fenders on the super cruiser! Now excuse me for asking but what is that blue Ford in the top picture?


----------



## militarymonark (May 21, 2010)

thats a 61 ford galaxie


----------



## supper15fiets (May 21, 2010)

really nice bikes!, love the ford also!


----------



## DonChristie (May 21, 2010)

Monarks got style!


----------



## Flat Tire (May 22, 2010)

wow those are cool! looks like there both complete too.....did you find them out there in Idaho? I got a Cycle King I've been rinding for years....one of the best riding bikes I've ever owned..


----------



## militarymonark (May 22, 2010)

i picked them up in IL well had them shipped from there.


----------

